# Sigma 200-500 2.8



## manaheim (Apr 20, 2009)

Yikes.

Juza Nature Photography


----------



## Overread (Apr 20, 2009)

yah mad isn't it!
it really needs IS does that lens!


----------



## dhilberg (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL, I read about that thing a while back (before it was released). Nice to see a review on it finally. It seems more trouble than it's worth though, like trying to carry around a piece of artillery. The way he seems to be struggling with it in every shot says it all. 

But I guess if you need f/2.8 at 500mm, it's your thing. Very cool, nonetheless.


----------



## bjorkfiend (Apr 20, 2009)

...


----------



## Garbz (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn already late April. I think I'll lose the bet of how many times this lens gets mentioned this year. 

Btw as a side note how stupid would you feel as the model in the photo. Talk about "it's not the size that matters" jeesh.


----------



## epp_b (Apr 21, 2009)

Holy crap, that's hand-holdable?

That's not even a Bigma anymore, so what would you call the thing?  SigZilla?  Sigmasaurus?  SigFoot?


----------



## ryan7783 (Apr 21, 2009)

$24,000 at bhphoto.com


----------



## jlykins (Apr 21, 2009)

I ordered two... always gotta have a spare.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 21, 2009)

ROFL!
Now if carrying THAT lens around doesn't put you in shape, nothing will!

I love that one comment... "when bringing up the camera to the eye with this lens, one has to be very careful... the recoil could poke out an eye"


----------



## Jaszek (Apr 21, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Holy crap, that's hand-holdable?
> 
> That's not even a Bigma anymore, so what would you call the thing?  SigZilla?  Sigmasaurus?  SigFoot?


I heard they call it Sigmonster. I'm thinking of going to B&H just to play around with that lens. lol.


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2009)

It weighs 35 lbs and comes with a 2X TC. I bet Uncle Sam has bought a couple, 3 of them.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Apr 21, 2009)

this is a REAL lens??? holy crap!


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha, the perfect walk-around lens!


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like B&H sold the used Canon 1200mm f/5.6 they had. Used mind, it was $120,000.00


----------



## epp_b (Apr 22, 2009)

What on Earth would you shoot with such a honkin' long lens?  Or maybe you wouldn't be shooting things on "Earth"


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 22, 2009)

andrew99 said:


> Haha, the perfect walk-around lens!



ROFL!


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't think they make a neck strap strong enough. Anyhow, I wonder if a over-paid paparazzo has used one yet?


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 25, 2009)

That thing has ESPN written all over it.


----------



## ShotGunNik (May 5, 2009)

That's some crazy ****.


----------



## Slaphead (May 5, 2009)

If that thing doesn't get you a police "stop and search" nothing will.


----------



## dataz722 (May 5, 2009)

McQueen278 said:


> That thing has ESPN written all over it.



Im surprised that it doesn't literally have ESPN written on it somewhere.


----------



## ahelg (May 9, 2009)

Not exactly the kind of lens that I would recommend a journalist to take with him to Afghanistan and Iraq. Bound to get you shot.


----------



## RONDAL (May 11, 2009)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## DexGtr (May 11, 2009)

talk about lens envy when you carry one of those...not to mention chiropractor bills.


----------



## gckless (May 17, 2016)

DexGtr said:


> talk about lens envy when you carry one of those...not to mention chiropractor bills.


Lensvy. I've been using the word for a little while. I wanna make it a thing.


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, you're 7 years behind the times.


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2016)

I do believe that this forum is on a crusade to kill all the kittens in the world, one newbie at a time.


----------

